# Anybody know the MINT colored GTO?



## Phoneticz (Mar 30, 2015)

So i remember seeing pictures of somebody with a matte mint/seafoam green colored GTO a few months ago and i was curious if any of y'all new the owner or had any pictures of it. 

I know it had a raised cowl hood, and a fake sap front if I'm not mistaken. 

Just looking to see if i can find a picture of it, cause that was a one of a kind paint job.


----------

